# Buyer wants refund



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The contract doesn't state you would offer a refund, nor did she get a PPE. You don't owe her anything, and if she continues to harass you, get restraining and no trespass orders against her. Sounds like buyer's remorse to me.


----------



## Kheroot (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't believe she has a case but I also wouldn't take her word for how the horse came up lame, she may have caused the horse to trip or something, and if needed you can file a protective order against her for any further harassment I would think since she is causing you grief in the workplace.
You might want to talk to an attorney if she continues.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like you covered your bases. She doesn't have a case. She signed a contract...without a PPE.

Offer to take the horse back. But there will be no refund. Have the contract in hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Yet again, another case of "Caveat Emptor" - let the buyer beware. Did you disclose the abcess/special shoeing before the sale took place? If you did, she was fully aware an issue might exist and she bought the animal as-is, as the bill of sale states - no warranty. 

Take the horse back but no refund, and I would tell her after that behavior she is no longer welcome on my property. Someone calling me at work 6 times sends up the "Oh Look, It's A Nutcase" flag for me. I would also move your yearling temporarily. She sounds like she thinks she'll get a free horse out of this.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You're under no obligation to take the horse back or refund any money. It sounds like she probably did something to make the horse lame and wants to call it a "pre-existing condition" (honestly, what vet can make a diagnosis and assert that it's a pre-existing condition without even taking x-rays?)

If you are in a position to take the horse back and think it may suffer in her care, perhaps offer to take the horse back with a partial refund, but again, you're not obligated to do so.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Caveat Emptor .... buyer beware

She elected not to have the Horse checked out.

The only law broken is her harassment of you.

Tell her if she call again you will report her to the authorities :wink:

.


----------



## MRich92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mulefeather said:


> Yet again, another case of "Caveat Emptor" - let the buyer beware. Did you disclose the abcess/special shoeing before the sale took place? If you did, she was fully aware an issue might exist and she bought the animal as-is, as the bill of sale states - no warranty.
> 
> Take the horse back but no refund, and I would tell her after that behavior she is no longer welcome on my property. Someone calling me at work 6 times sends up the "Oh Look, It's A Nutcase" flag for me. I would also move your yearling temporarily. She sounds like she thinks she'll get a free horse out of this.


Yes she was informed of the abscess and shoes prior to signing the contract. We've already moved my yearling as we didnt want her coming in the night and taking him or something crazy. 
She's been advised if she shows up tomorrow a member of our local police department will escort her off the property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

You are under no obligation to take the horse back or offer a refund. But with the behavior she has displayed, if it was me personally I would want to get the horse back (with no refund given). This lady seems off her rocker, it's possible she did something to make the horse lame, and I would question what would happen to the horse if left in her care.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I agree with what everyone else has said. She declined the prepurchase exam, and you have a contract stating that the horse is sold as is. You do not owe her a thing. Personally, if you are able to take the horse back then I would offer to, though she gets no refund at all and needs to pay any applicable charges to transport the horse back to you. If it were my horse I would not want it to run into a bad situation because this lady obviously doesn't want it, but if you can't or don't want to take the horse back then you are not obligated to. 

Tell her that she signed a contract declining the prepurchase exam and buying the horse as is, and that she will be getting no refund. If you are open to taking the horse back, then tell her that you are willing to do so at her expense, and that if you hear from her again for any other reason them you will be pressing charges for harassment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

She probably does not have a case, but your best bet may be to seek counsel from a lawyer familiar with equine law. :?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She doesn't have a leg to stand on. If she threatens you with court, smile at her and tell her to do whatever she feels she must do. This usually drives them wild as the expectation is that you will feel threatened and will concede. As for the harassment, call your law enforcement and let them know that her calls are interfering with your job. Sometimes it takes only a phone call from them to get it stopped.


----------

